# Cutting ?'s



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

How long after pouring do you cut your bars? I've been cutting them around 24 hours, but I was wondering if it would be better to wait a little longer than that. What do you use to cut your bars? I can't seem to get mine cut very pretty and I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas, thanks in advance!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I cut mine at about 12 hours if soaping really late night it's sooner than that. I cut mine upside down, bottom to the top so it doesn't hurt my tops.

My loaves fit into a miter box from Lowe's or Home Depot..cheap cheap. I slide them through and press down to cut in the grooves with a pastry scraper or you can use a taping and floating knife. Do not use knives they are too sharp and can break off sections of your soap when you hit the bottom. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

There's no way I could put my textured tops face down, I think that would hurt them more than having them on top. They come out pretty clean.

I use a mitre box from lowes too, but the wooden one. My bars are more of a classic bar shape (2.5 x 3.5) and in loaves. I think vicki and a lot of the other soapers here use martha molds or that style which are larger in wt. and also a bit longer.

One day I will get the tank cutter - the one with the wires. I'll cut a whole loaf in one motion! I can't imagine the time it will save to cut 12 at a time instead of individually! $300 later....

Bethany


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

"Do not use knives they are too sharp and can break off sections of your soap when you hit the bottom." 
How very, very true!!! :lol

I've got my eye on a pastry cutter of my Moms, she never uses it, so I believe I'll "borrow" that for the next batch, hmmm, I wonder if I can "borrow" a mitre box too :twisted

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I "borrowed" my miter box from my DH!! When he asked were it was I said "What is a mitter box?" :rofl I got busted when he saw me cutting the soap though!! :crazy


----------

